# Deactivation Due To Reckless Driving Charge



## Sjh8403 (May 18, 2016)

I live in Pennsylvania and a few months ago I was pulled over in Virginia and charged with reckless driving. I didn't realize at the time that anything over 80 mph is considered reckless driving in VA. Yes, I know this was very stupid of me. Today was my court date. I had a lawyer. I was found guilty. I did not get my license suspended, just a $250 fine. I know this will also go on my record. My question is, how long before Uber finds out and deactivates me? I'm expecting it to happen, but does anyone know how long before they typically find out?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sjh8403 said:


> I live in Pennsylvania and a few months ago I was pulled over in Virginia and charged with reckless driving. I didn't realize at the time that anything over 80 mph is considered reckless driving in VA. Yes, I know this was very stupid of me. Today was my court date. I had a lawyer. I was found guilty. I did not get my license suspended, just a $250 fine. I know this will also go on my record. My question is, how long before Uber finds out and deactivates me? I'm expecting it to happen, but does anyone know how long before they typically find out?


Unless a pax reports it...you may be ok. Not sure.


----------



## Sjh8403 (May 18, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Unless a pax reports it...you may be ok. Not sure.


I wasn't driving Uber at the time. I was visiting friends, so pax weren't involved at all.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

You do realize that they probably have record of you going over 80 hundreds of times. Maybe even that time you went over 100mph. 

All is well if no one gets hurt. Now on the other hand if you just kept driving over 100mph all day long regardless of pax, you would likely get a love note.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Bad bad bad girls, come with Travis, come with Travis. Yeah uh huh, yeah uh huh, uh huh.





.

It's not like Uber gets a report from the goverment. They need drivers and skirt if not break the law constantly.

Don't ask, don't tell. Or in your case, don't tell, they don't ask.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Sjh8403 said:


> I live in Pennsylvania and a few months ago I was pulled over in Virginia and charged with reckless driving. I didn't realize at the time that anything over 80 mph is considered reckless driving in VA. Yes, I know this was very stupid of me. Today was my court date. I had a lawyer. I was found guilty. I did not get my license suspended, just a $250 fine. I know this will also go on my record. My question is, how long before Uber finds out and deactivates me? I'm expecting it to happen, but does anyone know how long before they typically find out?


Uber is desperate for drivers at these rates. There are rapists,junkies,thieves,ex felons,mental cases,,and other assorted criminals driving for them now.Uber don't care. Relax .A single speeding ticket isn't an issue at all to this morally bankrupt company.


----------



## Sjh8403 (May 18, 2016)

Does Uber not periodically run background checks on current drivers?


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

Sjh8403 said:


> Does Uber not periodically run background checks on current drivers?


Know won nose.

In theory they should run a background and DMV check every year, but I dont' know if they do. Why didn't you beg the officer for a warning and let them know you would be fired?

At least you didn't get the license suspended that would have ended the driving career.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Btw, have you signed up for Lyft as a backup plan?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sjh8403 said:


> I live in Pennsylvania and a few months ago I was pulled over in Virginia and charged with reckless driving. I didn't realize at the time that anything over 80 mph is considered reckless driving in VA. Yes, I know this was very stupid of me. Today was my court date. I had a lawyer. I was found guilty. I did not get my license suspended, just a $250 fine. I know this will also go on my record. My question is, how long before Uber finds out and deactivates me? I'm expecting it to happen, but does anyone know how long before they typically find out?


Good thing you don't do Black/SUV. If you had to get a commercial policy with a reckless driving on your record you might as well take out a 2nd on your home. I knew of a livery driver in Phoenix that forgot about a minor traffic ticket and his licensed was suspended for failure to pay. At renewal time his insurance escalated to over $22k/yr. 
I don't know of Uber's procedure, but I wouldn't be surprised if they run a drivers license on the anniversary date of drivers. How many points in relation to a minor traffic ticket is reckless driving in Pennsylvania?


----------



## Sjh8403 (May 18, 2016)

aJoe said:


> Know won nose.
> 
> In theory they should run a background and DMV check every year, but I dont' know if they do. Why didn't you beg the officer for a warning and let them know you would be fired?
> 
> At least you didn't get the license suspended that would have ended the driving career.


I tried. He didn't give a damn. Apparently, they're notoriously hard on speeders in VA.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

aJoe said:


> Know won nose.
> 
> In theory they should run a background and DMV check every year, but I dont' know if they do. Why didn't you beg the officer for a warning and let them know you would be fired?
> 
> At least you didn't get the license suspended that would have ended the driving career.


Or plead no contest vs guilty.


----------



## Sjh8403 (May 18, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Btw, have you signed up for Lyft as a backup plan?


Good idea.


SEAL Team 5 said:


> Good thing you don't do Black/SUV. If you had to get a commercial policy with a reckless driving on your record you might as well take out a 2nd on your home. I knew of a livery driver in Phoenix that forgot about a minor traffic ticket and his licensed was suspended for failure to pay. At renewal time his insurance escalated to over $22k/yr.
> I don't know of Uber's procedure, but I wouldn't be surprised if they run a drivers license on the anniversary date of drivers. How many points in relation to a minor traffic ticket is reckless driving in Pennsylvania?


No points in PA. First offense ever. My one year anniversary with Uber was yesterday.


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Or plead no contest vs guilty.


I think her lawyer was on the cops side.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Sjh8403 said:


> No points in PA. First offense ever. My one year anniversary with Uber was yesterday.


You should be good for a year then.


----------



## Sjh8403 (May 18, 2016)

aJoe said:


> I think her lawyer was on the cops side.


I would hope not. I didn't even go to court. He went for me. He had me complete a driving course online and submit my driving record and character reference letters.


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

How much did the lawyers cost?


----------



## Sjh8403 (May 18, 2016)

aJoe said:


> How much did the lawyers cost?


$350


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Sjh8403 said:


> I would hope not. I didn't even go to court. He went for me. He had me complete a driving course online and submit my driving record and character reference letters.


Wow, and they still threw the book at you?

I heard Virginia is crawling with LEO.


----------



## Sjh8403 (May 18, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Wow, and they still threw the book at you?
> 
> I heard Virginia is crawling with LEO.


I was really surprised. I was expecting it to get lowered to a lesser charge. I have 10 days to appeal, but that will just mean more lawyer and court fees.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Sjh8403 said:


> Does Uber not periodically run background checks on current drivers?


Ubers self proclaimed "Industry Leading" background checks are anything but.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Wow, and they still threw the book at you?
> 
> I heard Virginia is crawling with LEO.


I don't think so. She said no points. She completed an online driving course and paid a fine. Sounds to me like it was changed and not recorded on her driving record.


----------



## Sjh8403 (May 18, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I don't think so. She said no points. She completed an online driving course and paid a fine. Sounds to me like it was changed and not recorded on her driving record.


This was from the email from my lawyer.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> Ubers self proclaimed "Industry Leading" background checks are anything but.


"Industry misleading"



SEAL Team 5 said:


> I don't think so. She said no points. She completed an online driving course and paid a fine. Sounds to me like it was changed and not recorded on her driving record.


No points is a good thing.


----------



## bigmoxy (May 22, 2016)

Uber does run annual background checks, at least they do in my state. One day I got an email that said my annual background check was in progress. It took a couple days.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

You'll be impacted when Uber does its next driving background check.

I have a friend who drove for the rideshare co's who got himself a DUI and he kept driving up until they individually found it on his record and deactivated him.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sjh8403 said:


> I live in Pennsylvania and a few months ago I was pulled over in Virginia and charged with reckless driving. I didn't realize at the time that anything over 80 mph is considered reckless driving in VA. Yes, I know this was very stupid of me. Today was my court date. I had a lawyer. I was found guilty. I did not get my license suspended, just a $250 fine. I know this will also go on my record. My question is, how long before Uber finds out and deactivates me? I'm expecting it to happen, but does anyone know how long before they typically find out?


I would say they found our as soon as they read this.


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

SLOW DOWN!!!- IF you are going to speed... You Must Use Waze, warns you of cops ahead.- Save you lots of hassle and trouble.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

I paid for an illegal U-turn ticket and about 1 to 2 weeks later, Uber suspended my account and ran a BG check. It took like 2-3 weeks to complete the BG check but then after that they let me drive again. I'm not sure but I think Uber will find out about your ticket once you've paid it and it's been reported to the DMV. I've only been driving Uber for about 6 months.

So after 1-2 weeks of paying the fines, don't be surprised if you can't log into your Uber app anymore. Uber won't tell you anything. They would just prevent you from logging in. They would only tell you what's going on if you contacted them.

So you paid $250+91+$350 total? I only paid $268 and that was it. I guess if you use a lawyer, there's a chance he might win and you not receive a point or two points on your driving record.


----------



## Sjh8403 (May 18, 2016)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> You'll be impacted when Uber does its next driving background check.
> 
> I have a friend who drove for the rideshare co's who got himself a DUI and he kept driving up until they individually found it on his record and deactivated him.


Do you know how long it was before they found out?



uberer2016 said:


> I paid for an illegal U-turn ticket and about 1 to 2 weeks later, Uber suspended my account and ran a BG check. It took like 2-3 weeks to complete the BG check but then after that they let me drive again. I'm not sure but I think Uber will find out about your ticket once you've paid it and it's been reported to the DMV. I've only been driving Uber for about 6 months.
> 
> So after 1-2 weeks of paying the fines, don't be surprised if you can't log into your Uber app anymore. Uber won't tell you anything. They would just prevent you from logging in. They would only tell you what's going on if you contacted them.
> 
> So you paid $250+91+$350 total? I only paid $268 and that was it. I guess if you use a lawyer, there's a chance he might win and you not receive a point or two points on your driving record.


I got a lawyer because this was a little more than just a ticket, it was a reckless driving charge. I'm lucky I only paid what I did. Virginia is tough on these charges, with some people getting their license suspended.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Speeding in Virginia in general is a bad idea. I've driven from TN/GA up to New England and back again on several occasions for my regular job. Virginia is the only place I've gotten a speeding ticket. Multiple times. I'll never speed ever when I drive through Virginia.

As others have noted, Uber is known to do ongoing background checks, but who knows the frequency... it could be once a year and you skinned by your first anniversary unscathed, it could be random... hopefully if they do check they don't feel it's impactful enough to deactivate you.


----------



## escott24 (Sep 10, 2015)

sucks you got caught up in Henrico County, I grew up there and leniency isn't very common. VA in general is like that i feel like.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

YMMV


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Reckless driving is the equivalent risk of a DUI with most auto insurance companies.

I'd pay to get that expunged PDQ.

If I pay a lawyer to show up in court, I'm going to be there when they represent me.


----------



## cindym (Apr 24, 2016)

I got notice of a repeat background check before my first anniversary with Uber. You said you just passed yours, so you should be good for another year...but your results may vary.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

I've only been driving for 6 months and they just did BG check on me again so it's not just on one year anniversary. It could be random or it could be on a certain date or it could be something that triggers it. I want to ask Uber support but I don't think they know.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

$350 for a lawyer and they couldn't get it amended/reduced to a lesser offense?

What exactly did the lawyer do for you besides take your money and appear in court?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Up to one year before they reinvestigate you.


----------



## Sjh8403 (May 18, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> $350 for a lawyer and they couldn't get it amended/reduced to a lesser offense?
> 
> What exactly did the lawyer do for you besides take your money and appear in court?


He just told me what I needed to do (complete driving course, get character reference letters, and send in my driving record) and showed up in court.



Jo3030 said:


> Up to one year before they reinvestigate you.


From now or from when I signed up?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Sjh8403 said:


> Do you know how long it was before they found out?


It was when their recurring yearly background checks occurred.

So, in your case, if reckless driving charge will kill your rideshare gig, anticipate deactivation around the time of your work anniversary on each platform at the latest.


----------



## uGotScrUbered (May 18, 2017)

Virginia law enforcement is tough. I lived in the DC area for awhile in the early 00's and got a ticket for my windows being illegally tinted, even though there was a legal tint sticker from Texas on my window. Didn't matter. And if I recall correctly it was considered a moving traffic violation. Regardless, it cost me some considerable coin on my insurance at the time. No radar detectors allowed in the state, either. Smh. LOL!

Even if your conviction is acknowledged by Uber, I doubt they would deactivate you over that unless you have numerous offenses on your record. Or... they could deactivate you and then ask you to pay a fee to be reactivated. Who knows, but try not to lose sleep over it.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Bad bad bad girls, come with Travis, come with Travis. Yeah uh huh, yeah uh huh, uh huh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to be a downer but that video really sucked lol.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Sjh8403 said:


> I live in Pennsylvania and a few months ago I was pulled over in Virginia and charged with reckless driving. I didn't realize at the time that anything over 80 mph is considered reckless driving in VA. Yes, I know this was very stupid of me. Today was my court date. I had a lawyer. I was found guilty. I did not get my license suspended, just a $250 fine. I know this will also go on my record. My question is, how long before Uber finds out and deactivates me? I'm expecting it to happen, but does anyone know how long before they typically find out?


probably in a few months. the next time they do a check on you. I know they do a check on me at least once per year because i get the emails about it.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Mole said:


> Not to be a downer but that video really sucked lol.


So did the song.


----------



## JKM (May 9, 2017)

Sjh8403 said:


> I live in Pennsylvania and a few months ago I was pulled over in Virginia and charged with reckless driving. I didn't realize at the time that anything over 80 mph is considered reckless driving in VA. Yes, I know this was very stupid of me. Today was my court date. I had a lawyer. I was found guilty. I did not get my license suspended, just a $250 fine. I know this will also go on my record. My question is, how long before Uber finds out and deactivates me? I'm expecting it to happen, but does anyone know how long before they typically find out?


Long before uber was even around,I got a ticket for 84 on interstate and I live in Tennessee had court date in Virginia as I was guilty I figured I would take responsibility for my actions and was told by the judge I would serve jail time if I pleaded guilty advice me to get lawyer, did not know anyone there, but called a church there to recommend lawyer in which there was one in congregation and reduced to speeding after 250 dollar ticket and 1000 dollar lawyer fee it was taken care of I say all of this to say that most of the time Virginia will not sent to your home state never showed up in Tennessee!! Good luck and pray everything works out in your favor!! Have a Great and Blessed day!!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Or plead no contest vs guilty.


No Contest is same as Guilty, only a 'No Contest' can't be used in a Civil Case. Best thing (if her state has it) would be do Traffic School and pay the fine.


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

uber runs a bg check once a year. if u have reckless driving in virginia, i don't tink you can drive for 7 years.


----------



## Bravo135 (May 14, 2017)

Any moving violation is a huge hit on your insurance. Nevermind the $100 fine, the thousands in higher premiums you pay over the next few years is what sucks. I had a ticket for having mud on my license plate in Ohio. (Litterally two mins after I pulled out of a construction site.) Found out that it counted as a moving violation and I made sure to go to court and fight it. Always take the time to be there personally. Shows that you care and take it serious. Your lawyer... Smh


----------



## Fast Times @ UBER (Apr 22, 2017)

Is your avatar your real picture? If it is, I would change it. UBER will run facial recognition technology on your pic, locate your account, and deactivate you. Do this immediately.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Sjh8403 said:


> I live in Pennsylvania and a few months ago I was pulled over in Virginia and charged with reckless driving. I didn't realize at the time that anything over 80 mph is considered reckless driving in VA. Yes, I know this was very stupid of me. Today was my court date. I had a lawyer. I was found guilty. I did not get my license suspended, just a $250 fine. I know this will also go on my record. My question is, how long before Uber finds out and deactivates me? I'm expecting it to happen, but does anyone know how long before they typically find out?


*over 80 mph
*
If you want to see your 40th birthday-SLOW THE F**K DOWN. You are endangering all of us.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Fast Times @ UBER said:


> Is your avatar your real picture? If it is, I would change it. UBER will run facial recognition technology on your pic, locate your account, and deactivate you. Do this immediately.


_Double Deactivation! _


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

you got off very lucky, Virginia is NOTORIOUS for tough driving laws. it is a class A misdemeanor in Virginia which means it will show up on a background check. Anything over 20 mph over the posted speedlimit or over 80 mph (speedlimit doesn't matter) is considered reckless driving. you were very lucky to get a 250$ fine because they can arrest you for it and in some cases get jail time. also the reason you wont get your license suspended is because PA doesn't follow all the rules of the drivers license compact. Lastly, yes uber does yearly background checks on you. (at least in Maryland they do) but it differs from state to state.


----------



## uberpoolfool (Jul 5, 2016)

This is a great opportunity to deactivate uber from your life. Find another gig, volunteer somewhere, spend more time with your family.


----------



## kideyse (Oct 22, 2015)

I found out the hard way that Uber runs Checkr background checks on drivers every 6 months. They ran a batch on June 30 and I lost the app as soon as I got back to Jersey from Manhattan that afternoon. My license was suspended back in March when I missed an installment payment that I thought I had made. I never received notice but the cop pulled me over when he ran my plates. At the court the prosecutor reduced to 'parking while suspended' and he said that there would be no points. He lied, it is still a major violation according to the Checkr report. I went to Hoboken to try and explain that if I wasn't driving for Uber, I would have never gotten any tickets. I wasted the time and trip. Its you against the Uber system. Once you breach their policy, forget it.

I re-applied with Lyft after updating the vehicle documents. If they also run a background check, I'm screwed.


----------

